# Seiko Professional Automatic 600M 6159-7010



## mike20 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello.

Some weeks ago i wrote for advice about this watch that has laid in a drawer in need of a minor repair for the past 24 years!

It has now been serviced, as suggested i kept it in original condition - apart from a new strap, and i wanted to show it off.

Any comments?























































Not sure what to do with it now its too big for an every day wear, Mike


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks good Mike IMHO B)

Keep it, wear it (if only at weekends!) & enjoy it.


----------



## mike20 (Mar 15, 2010)

P.S. The second hand is slightly different to other 6159-7010's i've seen pictures of, can anyone offer an explanation or help me with a date for manufacture?

Many thanks, Mike


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

mike20 said:


> P.S. The second hand is slightly different to other 6159-7010's i've seen pictures of, can anyone offer an explanation or help me with a date for manufacture?
> 
> Many thanks, Mike


This page dates it to September, 1975. Indeed, I like that sweep seconds hand.


----------



## mike20 (Mar 15, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> mike20 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. The second hand is slightly different to other 6159-7010's i've seen pictures of, can anyone offer an explanation or help me with a date for manufacture?
> ...


Thanks David, i was concerned the second hand wasn't original, Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks like the lume has dropped out!

IMO lovely watches I've owned 3 of them!

Regs

Bry


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, that doesn't establish the origin of the hands, unless you know you've had it since 1975. And I don't have expertise even to take that guy's database without a grain of salt.

Check this one out.

Googling on the interWeb, I found these (ugh, who put a cyclops on theirs?):










I had one of those replacement straps ... I don't think any original Seiko divers came with that. Your band matches what came on my H558.










http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-divers/gallery/professional-divers



















http://www.tokunaga.ne.jp/en/museum/002.html

Looks Bry's right, half the lume has descended never again to surface. But it's an interesting look. 

Doing the research, I'd forgotten that the H558 was the first dual-display diver's watch. Kewl.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Specialist watch makers since 1972, so they've had 38 years to perfect their spelling. And on a business invoice, of all things. :acute:

Rant over. Great looking seiko, unusual case shroud. Is it a hard plastic or something else? Pretty good nick too for its age. Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Pretty sure it's powder coated or powder slurry coated which is a thinner alernative.


----------



## mike20 (Mar 15, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> Specialist watch makers since 1972, so they've had 38 years to perfect their spelling. And on a business invoice, of all things. :acute:
> 
> Rant over. Great looking seiko, unusual case shroud. Is it a hard plastic or something else? Pretty good nick too for its age. Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## mike20 (Mar 15, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> Specialist watch makers since 1972, so they've had 38 years to perfect their spelling. And on a business invoice, of all things. :acute:
> 
> Rant over. Great looking seiko, unusual case shroud. Is it a hard plastic or something else? Pretty good nick too for its age. Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## mike20 (Mar 15, 2010)

mike20 said:


> Phillionaire said:
> 
> 
> > Specialist watch makers since 1972, so they've had 38 years to perfect their spelling. And on a business invoice, of all things. :acute:
> ...


I believe the shroud is made from titanium then powder coated.


----------

